# RAF's weekly pred shots..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mappa puffer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

side-shot


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

teeth


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mappa and black mask


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

frenchie


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yawner


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lunch


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lionfish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mad mappa..i was teasing him with a prawn moving it back and forth in front of his face..he didn't apprecaite it much :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

thePACK said:


> side-shot


 this is a cuda right (barracuda)?

Very nice shots!
Lots of fish, how big of tank?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

those are some nice looking fish for sure


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that cuda sure startin to look big


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that are beautiful fich complete sees good


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Even as fish, "Frenchies" look permanently scared









You know what I think about this tank and inhabitants Raf, so I'm not going to waste any more words on it


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

amazing fish dude


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

that tank is godly


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots as always.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks guys..


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I remeber u had a small shark what kind was it?


----------

